# @@ Yeowzers .... Our New Colors @@



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I did IT .... I couldn't decide how I wanted my show banner to look much less the colors ......

I came up with something and then got scared that it was toooo much. I made the plunge and now I'm going to own it.

Below is my new show banner and business card - if you see me you've got to stop by and say hi.

Just so happens that black & yellow are the Nigerian ADGA ribbon colors too (see Avatar) and do you know why school buses and road signs are yellow? So you will notice them. Don't think I'll be lost in a maze of signs at shows now.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

i like it looks great


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ohhhh I LOVE IT!! Not to sound stupid but what is a show banner?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like it and it's not too much...it's noticeable, clean and classy. Very nice! :hi5:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Loves it! It's super sharp looking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice and easy to read. :thumbup:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Looks GREAT!!!! It "POPS"!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, I love it. Classy and sharp!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Eye catching, clean & classy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love it !! Very , very classy looking 
You will definitely be seen in crowds of people , and in the dark for that matter 

Great job on the design !


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Is anyone going to tell me what a show banner is? lol


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey there,
Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

I was so unsure when I opened up the box and looked at the banner. But now it's growing on me.

Show Banner - when you go to shows you want ppl to know whose goats they are looking at. Folks will display a banner with their herd name and info above their pens. Some shows also have awards for this.

HTH,

..... dang work is keeping me too busy to post more.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliantly snappy and eye catching! I love it.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it~ the colrs are very crisp and contrast nice-Good job


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no..i don't have a show banner..where do i get one? Oh me oh my now i'm in a panic lol..Now I really see why they say showing is sooo expensive..cause it is lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had mine printed 8 X 10 at walgreens. and I had a matted frame I put it in.. .:Linz:. made mine and I LOVE it!!  Thank you again Linz!


----------

